# UKW boot/table sale Sept 7th, this Sunday!



## Chrispy (4 Jul 2014)

Ok I admit it I'm too lazy to get up at dawn to go to car boots, and photoing (is that a word) then posting on here and then arranging payments and sending stuff off is all a faff, and I have so much stuff to get rid of/find a loving home for that I would like to consider the idea of running my own car boot style event.

No idea when yet but hopefully later this year before the bad weather, the venue would be Wantage Oxfordshire

So question would anyone here be interested in coming to such to either sell or buy (or just kick tires) and meet other forumites?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Edited to bring all the info upto date.
----------------------------------------------
Well there does seem to be some interest already so to follow that up, as far as I'm concerned it seems that Sunday the 7th of September would be a good day to aim for, from 10am to about 2pm, unless that clashes with anything important that I've over looked! :roll: 

I'll make a list of those coming here, where it's a bit easier to find:-
chrispy
fluffflinger
Higon
Jamesc +1
riclepp
gasman
merlin
Robbo3
+


----------



## Phil Pascoe (4 Jul 2014)

:lol: If I wanted to go anywhere, I wouldn't start from where I live!


----------



## Spindle (4 Jul 2014)

Hi

A bit too much of a trek for me  

Can't see that your idea would be the best way to shift your stuff - for max profit I guess flea bay is the best option - for maximum feel good I would have thought selling on here - for a quick disposal, take a pitch at a local boot sale.

I'm guessing your own boot / garage sale will not see much in the way of footfall

Regards Mick


----------



## Phil Pascoe (4 Jul 2014)

:lol: If I wanted to go anywhere, I wouldn't start from where Mick lives, either!


----------



## Jamesc (4 Jul 2014)

I think that this is a good idea, perhaps it could be run on the lines of a bring and buy.

James


----------



## wizard (4 Jul 2014)

I only buy things when the seller has not got a clue what they are worth, then i can sell them on ebay


----------



## Chrispy (4 Jul 2014)

wizard":20zz1953 said:


> I only buy things when the seller has not got a clue what they are worth, then i can sell them on ebay



Are you saying everyone here knows everything about everything? anyway might be a good chance to practice haggling.


----------



## Grahamshed (4 Jul 2014)

I would come to buy, can't be bothered getting stuff together and setting up a stall. Like you say, its to much faff.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (4 Jul 2014)

Chrispy":2hjc88u8 said:


> wizard":2hjc88u8 said:
> 
> 
> > I only buy things when the seller has not got a clue what they are worth, then i can sell them on ebay
> ...


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (4 Jul 2014)

If you have a spanner approximately the size of a double decker bus Wizard will come!


----------



## Phil Pascoe (4 Jul 2014)

Probably - he might offer as much as 3/6d for it.


----------



## dickm (4 Jul 2014)

phil.p":2tyr3cdq said:


> :lol: If I wanted to go anywhere, I wouldn't start from where Mick lives, either!



Yeah, but look at it this way - Oxfordshire (the OP's location) is about halfway between Redruth and Aberdeen, if you go the pretty route.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (4 Jul 2014)

Yes, I think that anything like this is a no no. Unfortunately, too many people are too far away no matter where is chosen. Everything I've seen of interest here so far would have entailed a round trip of 5, 6, 7, 8 or nine hundred miles. :shock:


----------



## wizard (5 Jul 2014)

Chrispy":2o47ld6s said:


> Ok I admit it I'm too lazy to get up at dawn to go to car boots, and photoing (is that a word) then posting on here and then arranging payments and sending stuff off is all a faff,


so you just want to make money without any effort


----------



## Chrispy (5 Jul 2014)

wizard":3sw5ge6o said:


> Chrispy":3sw5ge6o said:
> 
> 
> > Ok I admit it I'm too lazy to get up at dawn to go to car boots, and photoing (is that a word) then posting on here and then arranging payments and sending stuff off is all a faff,
> ...



Hmm maybe that didn't come across very well, what I meant was more along the lines of:- Vice £10>15 bargin but add £10 postage and all of a sudden it's not, same with T bar cramps, old planes and chisels that need eying up to make sure they are what you want, and then fill the car up with timber & veneer offcuts.

I have boxes of castors. hinges, handles that I know I won't use, rolls of broken other wise new wide sander belts, buckets of nails, as well as old tools and timber, light fittings, plastic drain fittings that were once used for extraction, a cast iron planer knife grinding set up, it all needs to be seen to sell, and I'm sure others have the same to some degree, it all just needs to find the right home.

It's really not about me making a lot of money I just don't want to dump it and I know when I retire or gone that's what will happen, so I'd rather find good use for it now.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (5 Jul 2014)

I think its a good idea Chris and I would come if I know in advance what might be there. I'm an hour away and would also bring stuff to sell. Also the chance to meet other forum folks is always welcome.


----------



## AndyT (5 Jul 2014)

Just in case it helps anyone wavering... when Chris hosted the "Sharpening Event" in May last year, everyone who went had a great time just meeting fellow forum members, admiring a really well set-up workshop, and having a good long natter.


----------



## merlin (5 Jul 2014)

Count me in - I met Chris this morning and must say he has a great workshop with plenty of space. I'm not far away so that does help 

Merlin


----------



## doorframe (6 Jul 2014)

Chrispy":jvde13c0 said:


> wizard":jvde13c0 said:
> 
> 
> > Chrispy":jvde13c0 said:
> ...



It came across fine. It's just that Wizard can be a dick sometimes.


----------



## Green (6 Jul 2014)

wizard":2qlwt5sv said:


> Chrispy":2qlwt5sv said:
> 
> 
> > Ok I admit it I'm too lazy to get up at dawn to go to car boots, and photoing (is that a word) then posting on here and then arranging payments and sending stuff off is all a faff,
> ...



no worse than wanting good tools for next to nowt.


----------



## Chrispy (8 Jul 2014)

Well there does seem to be some interest already so to follow that up, as far as I'm concerned it seems that Sunday the 7th of September would be a good day to aim for, from 10am to about 2pm, unless that clashes with anything important that I've over looked! :roll: 

It would be really helpful to know in advance who would like to attend either selling or not so I know how much space we'll need.
When I know who will be here I can maybe start to make a kind of list of what people are bringing to encourage others to come and snap up a rare bargain or two. :mrgreen: 

I would like to think of this as also being a bit of a social meet as well so feel free to come and just chat and ask questions if you like!  

Just for starters I intend to have available a large pile of useful sized hardwood offcuts, turning blanks, sheet materials, veneer + surplus hand tools, a few vices and T-bar cramps, workshop vac, old B&D drill press + drills, Large toggle clamps, some broken sanding belts that I'm sure someone can find a use for + surplus furniture castors, handles, battery clock inserts, nails, staples, (hammer) tbc.


----------



## fluffflinger (8 Jul 2014)

Count me in, unless the Duchess decrees that I have a wedding Funeral, Christening or Bar Mitzvar to attend. 

Sure I can find some stuff I don't need that can clutter somebody elses workshop for a few years.


----------



## Jamesc (8 Jul 2014)

Count Me in.

I really need to find the floor in my workshop, store, spare room ....... so anything that speeds that along will recive domestic blessing.

James


----------



## Higon (8 Jul 2014)

yep, sounds like a great idea. count me in.


----------



## Chrispy (8 Jul 2014)

Well done, the list starts then:-
List moved to the start of thread.


----------



## riclepp (9 Jul 2014)

me too


----------



## gasman (9 Jul 2014)

Chris really sorry I had not seen this thread until just now - I would definitely come along - also have not forgotten your kind offer re the veneering bag etc - just been a bit busy trying to buy and sell houses
Thanks Chris
Mark


----------



## Chrispy (9 Jul 2014)

gasman":xcwd0rgs said:


> Chris really sorry I had not seen this thread until just now - I would definitely come along - also have not forgotten your kind offer re the veneering bag etc - just been a bit busy trying to buy and sell houses
> Thanks Chris
> Mark


No problem Mark, and your on the list.


----------



## whiskywill (10 Jul 2014)

Chrispy":2ahfw6ha said:


> it seems that Sunday the 7th of September would be a good day to aim for, from 10am to about 2pm, unless that clashes with anything important that I've over looked! .



First clash.


----------



## whiskywill (10 Jul 2014)

Chrispy":9xuuc7aw said:


> it seems that Sunday the 7th of September would be a good day to aim for, from 10am to about 2pm, unless that clashes with anything important that I've over looked! .



First clash.


----------



## Chrispy (10 Jul 2014)

6PM so loads of time!


----------



## Chrispy (2 Aug 2014)

Bit of a reminder this is as far as I concerned still going ahead, Sunday 7th September but it would be really helpful if people intending to come along let me know so I get an idea of numbers.
It being a midday thing I am wondering if a BBQ would be in order?
Chris.


----------



## merlin (5 Aug 2014)

Hello Chris,

I will be there - I have been going through the workshop and have unearthed a nice pile of tools to move on.

Merlin


----------



## theartfulbodger (5 Aug 2014)

I could be interested in this, always on the lookout for new bargains :ho2


----------



## Chrispy (6 Aug 2014)

Your on the list Merlin, and Bodger "could be" what does that mean? I'll keep an eye out for you!


----------



## theartfulbodger (6 Aug 2014)

Sorry to be vague! The date is free and I'm keen to attend, just need to arrange some transport.


----------



## Jamesc (6 Aug 2014)

Hi Chris, as before I will definately be there. I have several boxes and counting sorted already. A mate of mine will be joining me and he tend to buy more than he ever sells so that should help others out 
The barbeque sound like a good idea.

James


----------



## Chrispy (6 Aug 2014)

That's great more the better James. 
Any idea how many sausages to get? Lol


----------



## Chrispy (23 Aug 2014)

Times are a passing only two weeks to go, so I thought I'd better start collecting together some bits for my table, photos to whet the appetite.






















And finally for now as has been said before the vacuum has to go----------as it's only gathering dust!


----------



## Phil Pascoe (23 Aug 2014)

You've been listening to Tim Vine again, haven't you?


----------



## merlin (23 Aug 2014)

Oh you are a tease - here's some of mine .....







I must admit this has prompted me to have a long overdue sort out.

Merlin


----------



## IHc1vtr+ (24 Aug 2014)

Could i have your postcode please? I know we are miles away but have been known to travel to tunbridge wells for a cheap sewing machine for swmbo.

Time for her to repay favour perhaps ?


----------



## Chrispy (24 Aug 2014)

IHc1vtr+":28jefu6q said:


> Could i have your postcode please? I know we are miles away but have been known to travel to tunbridge wells for a cheap sewing machine for swmbo.
> 
> Time for her to repay favour perhaps ?


Definitely right there, the post code is OX12 9FA but for details and directions have a look at the contacts page on my website.


----------



## Chrispy (30 Aug 2014)

A few more bits and pieces for next week.
Battery clock inserts




Castors





Turning blanks









more to follow later.


----------



## Robbo3 (4 Sep 2014)

Hi Chris, do you have room for one more?

Would love to attend now that previous provisional plans have collapsed.


----------



## Chrispy (4 Sep 2014)

Robbo3":1yc64hip said:


> Hi Chris, do you have room for one more?
> 
> Would love to attend now that previous provisional plans have collapsed.



Yes I'm sure we can fit you in.
I'll be sending out some pm's later with details to those on the list.


----------



## Chrispy (6 Sep 2014)

Final reminder for tomorrow, 10am kick off, I'm not doing a BBQ as very few people are bothered so that one less thing to do. but there will be tea coffee and biccies if your quick enough and it might be a good idea to bring your own mug!

Below is a link to google maps showing where to find us, and please note if your sat-nav tries to take you up Woodhill lane don't it's private road which is blocked off at the far end, just continue on to Wantage then follow signs for the Technology Park.
Also please note the A417 at Challow has today been closed at the railway bridge you can either follow the diversion signs or make your own way via local village roads if you have a map.
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...03,15z/data=!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0xecd9269339dc7009

Please please do find me and say hello when you arrive.


----------



## tobytools (6 Sep 2014)

Wish I could attend, I like the meet ups ect. 
If another is arranged I'll try my hardest to attend 
TT


----------



## Chrispy (7 Sep 2014)

It's all gone very quite, I hope your all on the way!


----------



## Higon (7 Sep 2014)

Chris
Thanks very much for organising today! 

Good weather, good company a recipe for success even though I got there late, left early I managed to buy some bits and pieces, letch over a lot more, learned a lot and had a great time. 

Nice to meet the faces behind the names too, book me in for the next one!


----------



## Jamesc (7 Sep 2014)

Chirs,

Thanks for a great day, as Higon has said it was a great day out, I could put faces to names, had a godd chat and most importantly furtherd my quest to find the workshop floor  

Looking forwrd to the next on - Hint Hint.

I will definately be there.

James


----------



## Chrispy (7 Sep 2014)

Thank you to all those who came I hope you had an interesting day, I certainly found it informative and being able to put faces to names is always good, the weather was perfect the tea and coffee went well and somehow I've ended up with more biscuits than I started with! Sold a few bits and pieces brought a few more and made some new friends, that to me is the definition of a good day, thanks again and I'm sure we can do it again.


----------



## merlin (7 Sep 2014)

Thanks Chris for setting up a good day out, was good to meet some like minded peoples and exchange some goodies.

Will come again.

Cheers, Merlin


----------



## Robbo3 (8 Sep 2014)

Thanks Chris for taking the time & trouble to organize the event & for your hospitality.

Thoroughly enjoyed meeting everybody.


----------



## gasman (8 Sep 2014)

Really sorry not to make it Chris
We moved house a week ago and still with no email, phone, no internet it has been hard to sort everything out
Glad it went well
Best regards
Mark


----------

